# Question on chassis axle spacing



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Is the axle spacing on the chassis between each axle the same for 2, 3 and 4 drivers? Thanks gurus!:appl:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I never paid any attention to this. I looked at 3 engines that were convenient. The Atlantic is about 1.5", the Northern looks like 1 3/8" and the 0-8-0 maybe 1".


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would have to say they're different.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

What are you up to Broke? Going to cut up 2 chassis and put them together to create a new wheel arrangement. I saw a video with a red circus shell put on a northern chassis.
Very nice custom job. Nice and neat. A very slick machine. The guy had to mill off some of the shell under the cab so that trailing truck would work. The chassis had been modified. It was not a normal northern chassis. It was very nice. All new wheels, he had got new rims somewhere. Those bullet shells are pretty cool. I have one, a Royal Blue. I want to put a Silver Bullet chassis under it so it will smoke. All you have to do is drill hole in smoke stack.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> What are you up to Broke? Going to cut up 2 chassis and put them together to create a new wheel arrangement. I saw a video with a red circus shell put on a northern chassis.
> Very nice custom job. Nice and neat. A very slick machine. The guy had to mill off some of the shell under the cab so that trailing truck would work. The chassis had been modified. It was not a normal northern chassis. It was very nice. All new wheels, he had got new rims somewhere. Those bullet shells are pretty cool. I have one, a Royal Blue. I want to put a Silver Bullet chassis under it so it will smoke. All you have to do is drill hole in smoke stack.


I am building a test track with bearings to allow the drivers to roll freely. I wanted it to allow for my Atlantic's, Pacific's and Northern on one track but I now see that it will be impossible. I will have to allow for the moving of the bearings for each type of engine. Back to the drawing board.:laugh: Sometimes the simplest and cheapest solution is the best. Like two wooden blocks under the chassis.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred, since Gilbert steam engines have no power pickups on the engine all that is needed is a simple pair of blocks to raise the drive wheels off the rails with the tender drawbar still attached. Those really neat looking roller fixtures are not needed unless you want to work on modern Lionel AF steam engines. They are also needed to run diesels stationary but that is rarely required to be done.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a roller test bed that I made years ago for my O gauge big engines and one for my S gauge stuff. I'll post a picture when I get back home from the store..My princess wants ice cream, and what she wants, she gets!!!!:laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> I have a roller test bed that I made years ago for my O gauge big engines and one for my S gauge stuff. I'll post a picture when I get back home from the store..My princess wants ice cream, and what she wants, she gets!!!!:laugh:


Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes mamm and how high works for me....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here ya go.. Now, I realize it's O gauge but the principle is the same.














I have a pair of roller blocks missing, I'll have to find them, but this test bed runs all my O gauge stuff including my Allegheny, Big Boy, Northern, and diesels. Fred, if you want a example of the roller bearing that I used, I can send you one. You'll have to find a source as my source has dried up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I found my other bearing stands.. As you can tell, I have a infinite combination of wheel alignments..The first and last roller sets are permanent, but all the rest can be moved to accommodate any wheel alignments.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

One last picture.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Loren!


----------

